# Помогите оценить аккордеон!



## DefectiveYellowBody (26 Ноя 2009)

День добрый!
Прошу помощи, уже не знаю куда обратиться. Помогите оценить аккордеон (его стоимость. 
Barcarole Prominenz (Harmonikafabrik Gebr. Gundel KG., Klingenthal Sa.).
Год выпуска неизвестен.
Состояние хорошее. (вчера играл - звук замечательный )
Сломана последняя клавиша на фортепианной клавиатуре, а также сколота кнопка регистра на басовой клавиатуре.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (27 Ноя 2009)

Вам за него хоть сколько-нибудь дают? Если да--продавайте. Дают 5 тыс--продавайте, дадут 1 тыс--тоже продавайте, потому-что предложения о 5 тыс можно и не дождаться


----------



## DefectiveYellowBody (30 Ноя 2009)

Не, еще никому не предлагал Хотел просто цену хотя бы предварительно узнать. Спасибо!


----------



## slavicpalca (30 Ноя 2009)

Dumaiu 200-250$.Zavisimo ot ego sostoiania


----------



## Pashan2012 (17 Ноя 2010)

Народ, кто ориентируется... что можете сказать о данной марке баянов и аккордионов (Barcarole)


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Ноя 2010)

Для владельца он может быть и бесценным,но реальность штука серьезная. vit74 прав - до 5 тыс.руб.-если,конечно ,повезет.


----------



## Jupiter (18 Ноя 2010)

На вкус и цвет... Мне нравится аккордеон. Даже визуально.Оценить нельзя: если решили продавать,то vit74 хороший совет даёт: сколько дадут столько и примите.


----------

